# Javadoc Problem



## WaZZkeSS (18. März 2008)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Javadoc. Habe mir die Zipdatei heruntergeladen und entpackt weil "http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/" nicht richtig geklappt hat. 
Das problem ist folgendes, wenn ich den Cursor auf einen Schlüsselwort (bsp. public, double, abstarct usw.) gebe und danach Schift+F2 drücke, komme ich zwar auf die Website, allerdings wird als Suchbegriff der Projektname verwendet und daher wird nie etwas gefunden.


Da ich noch ein Java Anfänger bin aber erfahrung in C# habe, benötige ich die Hilfe um über gewisse Sachen Nachlesen zu können.
Mein Hauptproblem ist:
Ich habe ein Beispiel über Vererbung geschrieben, und bekomme diese Meldung
The public type KlasseX must be defined in its own file

Hier mal die Hauptklasse und die Basisklasse für die Vererbung. 

```
public class Fahrzeugtypen {
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        Autos a1 = new Autos("Audi",1128.56, 125, "Metallicgrün", 2, true);
        GelaenderWagen g1 = new GelaenderWagen("Jeep", 2572, 237, "Amerena", 5);
        zweiRad z1 = new zweiRad("Honda", 197.57, 298, 325.3);
        
        a1.ToString();
        g1.ToString();
        z1.ToString();
    }
}


public class Wagen
{
    String marke;
    double gewicht;
    int ps;
    
    public Wagen(String _marke, double _gewicht, int _ps)
    {
        marke = _marke;
        gewicht = _gewicht;
        ps = _ps;
    }
    
    
    public String getMarke()
    {return marke;}    
    public void setMarke(String value)
    {marke = value;}
    
    public double getGewicht()
    {return gewicht;}    
    public void setGewicht(double value)
    {gewicht = value;}
    
    public int getPS()
    {return ps;}    
    public int setPS(int value)
    {ps = value;}
}
```
Danke im vorhinein


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (18. März 2008)

Moin!
Eigentlich sagt die Fehlermeldung doch alles. Öffentliche (nicht-innere) Klassen müssen in einer eigenen Datei definiert werden. In deinem Fall, verfrachte beispielsweise die Klasse Wagen in eine eigene Datei Wagen.java

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## WaZZkeSS (18. März 2008)

... danke passt. Jetzt fehlt nur mehr das Einrichten der JavaDoc.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (18. März 2008)

Das nächste doch auch bitte sagen, welche IDE du nutzt. Es weis nicht jeder, das Shift+F2 ein Eclipse Shortcut ist..
Zu deinem Problem, schau mal hier http://feu.mpaap.de/eclipse/ unter "Vorkonfigurierter Workspace" den Punkt 2

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## WaZZkeSS (18. März 2008)

> Es weis nicht jeder, das Shift+F2 ein Eclipse Shortcut ist.


sorry, war nicht beabsichtigt.

Abber diese Alternative habe ich schon probiert, passt leider noch immer nicht.

Fehlermeldung:
The documentation location fpr 'xyz.java' has not been configured. For elements from source specify the Javadoc location URL on the properties page of the parent project (xyz).

Genau das habe ich bereits x mal gemacht.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (18. März 2008)

Hm, wenn du es wirklich so gemacht hast, wie da beschrieben und es dennoch nicht funktioniert, weis ich auch nicht weiter. Vielleicht hat ja jemand anders noch eine Idee..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## zeja (18. März 2008)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java-tutorials/306065-benutzung-der-java-dokumentation.html

Da unten ist beschrieben wie man Javadoc für ein Jar einrichtet. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter?


----------

